# Zeolite as a substrate



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey just wondering has anyone tried using Zeolite before for their substrate? if so was there any negatives to it? will it work and grow mainly all plants? Ive researched it a bit and gathered some information..it is high in CEC, can act as ion-exchangers contains either sodium or calcium or both of the type Na2O2.Al2O3.xSiO2.xH2O and I got this from a website "Calcined clays, lateric rock, and zeolite, can be used as complete substrate beds or mixed up to fifty percent with other products" I got that from http://www.cichlid-forum.com/article...substrates.php

is it safe? what do you guys think


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It is a common base "fertilizer"; Aqua Medic even markets it as Terralit (zeolite + plant nutrients) and it is sometimes used as an alternative to carbon because it lasts longer. No negatives to it, but you will want to use it as base fertilizer and cover it with another substrate as I believe it floats. And you may want to add laterite or fertilizer tabs along with it as it is inert on it's own.


----------

